# Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach



## cwishert (Apr 23, 2009)

I just saw on the news this morning that there are Wild Fires burning in Myrtle Beach.  I was shocked.  I hope everyone gets out ok and they are able to put them out soon.  I know this is not a laughing matter but I could not help but think of Rod when I saw this.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

well Carol he is going next month, but will be in a condo  bless his heart) so maybe the fires aren't in his area :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

hey carol I went on the internet and it is in Conway SC. there have been several homes destroyed and thousands of acres  burned. So hope and pray that the fire fighters get this under control real quick.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

Hollis, a fire may be in Conway, but there is one in North MB at Barefoot landing also.  Several homes and businesses destroyed.


----------



## cwishert (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

I did not get to hear all the details but they did specifically mention a resort area of Myrtle Beach and showed pictures of either a hotel or condo or something.  They said the fires had jumped the road and were getting very close to some neighborhoods.  I really pray that the firefighters are able stop this before too much devastation happens. :disapprove:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

I'm pretty sure that Conway is where Brodavid's bunch is located.  Hope everything is OK.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

Hey Ken to new reporter only mention Conway, but I am sure that is near MB. SO let just hope that Bro Dave and Ms Jackie are Ok and the the condo Rod is going to will be OK :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

Conway is about 40 miles from Myrtle. I drive thru Conway going there. BroDavid lives between MB and Conway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

well i too am hoping brodave and bunch are ok ,, ,, btw the condo we are staying at is actually in surfside beach ,,, just on the city limits ,, and right beside ,, Ocean Lakes ,,, (now that will be bad for me ,, seeing all the rvs there) ,, well anyway ,, i heard as of 5 pm tonight ,, they had almost all the fire in NMB ,, and the conway area 75% to 80% contained ,, but they still have alot of people housed up in the house of blues ,, and other places ,, it is sad ,,, but i know it was gonna happen ,, they have been so dry there for the last 2 yr's ,, it was bound to happen ,,, but they also said ,, it may have been set ,,, here is the link to MB tv station     http://www.wmbfnews.com/global/story.asp?s=10228981
Please ,, all of u ,, think of brodave ,, untill we here more from him  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

Hey everybody, we are fine, so far the fire has been to the west of us, just alot of smoke, and it is a big fire, you can see the glow of it at night and the smoke all day, they closed alot of schools and business, some of the roads are closed. The think it started on Hwy 90 which is just outside of Conway and it cut a four mile wide swath to the intercoastal waterway near Barefoot Landing, in North Myrtle Beach,estimate is over 70 homes destroyed, no injuries. over  25 square Miles has been burnt.
Miss Carol will be safe, 
as for Rod............... 

Pray for the firefighters, all they are getting is Rest Breaks

Love to all,


----------



## brodavid (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

UPDATE:  % of fire contained 50
              acres burned 19,600 plus  over 31 square miles
              heading north right now
              wind speed 15 to 25 mph
              homes gone   69 estimated
              homes damaged  100 +
              people affected     2,500
              fire companies called in  60

              injuries as of 12pm Friday            0

   thanks for your prayers,

    love to all

 GOD BLESS THE FIREFIGHTERS


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

well good for u ,, dave ,, but i feel for the others ,, but like i said before ,, it was bound to happen ,,, even in an ocean area ,, i know on the news they said it was  mostly the peat that may have made it so bad ,, but to u ,, glad u are ok ,,, and also to the others ,, i feel for them ,,, as being a FF myself ,, i know the other FF's were only doing their job ,, but they have families too ,, and i know they were thinking of them every minute of that fire ,, and also feeling for the ones ,, that the homes they could not save ,,, it does cross their mind ,, every house that is burnt ,,, means a family without a home ,, i know i feel it everyitme we have a house fire ,,, it's part of the stuff they don't tell u about on the news  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

It is very good news to know that there are no injuries as of yet.  We pray that it stays that way.  We also pray that the firefighters do not get too exhausted which may make injuries more possible.  And we pray that the conditions change to help the firefighters get it under control and put out as soon as possible.


----------



## brodavid (Apr 25, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

LAST UPDATE: 76 homes destroyed and Thank God  no injuries,
                      over 20,600 acres burned
                      now over 80% contained, but wind slowing down


                    now a new fire in Georgetown county, thank God  just a little one at the moment

   thanks for the prayers


----------



## brodavid (Apr 25, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

730, only got to 84 today in surfside, a little hotter in north myrtle, also alot smokier,
you will be fine so come on down and enjoy the beach, will try to get with you guys this time and stay out of the hospital.


----------



## big bilko (Apr 27, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

Thinking of you all affected by the wildfires.  Keep Safe Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## brodavid (Apr 27, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

thanks for all the prayers


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

well u bet i am gonna come and see u brodave ,, and i'll even let u buy me dinner ,,, JK if anyone is gonna buy it's me ,,, but i will for sure be in contact with u ,,      :approve:
Btw to let u know ,, before ,, and as i was typing this ,, we got paged out on a mutual aide ,, for Severe County ,, they have a wild fire ,, heading for Gatlinburg ,,, and already has destroyed 3 vacation houses ,, moving into Pitman center now ,, at about 30MPH,,, and if not controlled soon ,,, may be in Gatlinburg ,, by the early am ,, i might go if it get's rough enough


----------



## brodavid (Apr 28, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

GOD GO WITH YOU


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

Rod , I know you are gone and want get a chance to read this post, but we do wish you and all your volunteers  a safe return. Don't let your guard down, take care.
  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 28, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

AMEN


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Re: Wild Fires in Myrtle Beach

well to let u all know ,, i am ok ,,, took some smoke in ,, but other than that ,, doing good ,, got home at about 3pm yesterday ,,, and felt so bad ,, went to bed ,,, didn't get up till about 1pm today ,, but we have more ,,, Cherokee now has a 1,500 acre fire brewing ,,, and all uit form pitman got sent to it ,,, but there is more ,,, they have more wld fires ,,threanting the Sugar Lands area ,,, burnt 75 acres as of now


----------

